# Dubai for Women



## malder0 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, My wife and I may have an opportuniy to move to Dubai. I may be getting a job there. MY wife has reservations as she believes women are poorly treated and are restricted from doing many things...From what I've rad the role of women in dubai is more involved now than before, can anyone give me the real picture?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The UAE is nothing like KSA! 

In the UAE, women can drive, work and do pretty much anything they like. It's safe and really rather Western. As a career woman, in a rather male dominated industry, I have come across less restrictions than in London.

-


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with Elphaba. There is nothing my wife can't do here that she would do in the States. Except go to Target.....


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

cobragb said:


> I agree with Elphaba. There is nothing my wife can't do here that she would do in the States. Except go to Target.....


and eat nasty disgusting (but so good) taco bell.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> and eat nasty disgusting (but so good) taco bell.


Sadly, Taco Bell can be found in Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How I miss Taco Bell...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cobragb said:


> I agree with Elphaba. There is nothing my wife can't do here that she would do in the States. Except go to Target.....


Ahhh! I miss Target so much... Thats like the one stop shop for pretty much anything. Now they even sell fruits and veggies. I hope walmart goes out of business.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> How I miss Taco Bell...


Gross...

Does anyone miss White Castle at 4 am after drinks? Its called Krystal in the South but same thing, tiny little burgers called "Sliders" lol, lol.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha, yeah there are Taco Bell's (Hell) here. Don't personally miss them myself. I get my brisket taco fix here in JBR every now and then.

Target is first on the agenda when we go state-side. She loves it even though she hates to shop!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If she is on your sponsorship she needs your written permission to work, get a driving licence and buy alcohol. Other than that, no restrictions.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i lived in the US for 10 years and only thing i miss foodwise is key lime pie  

really don't miss the over-sized average quality food otherwise!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Gross...
> 
> Does anyone miss White Castle at 4 am after drinks? Its called Krystal in the South but same thing, tiny little burgers called "Sliders" lol, lol.


4am mornings were long long long time ago in my younger years. We didnt have those in Texas. Jack and the Box is the go to I guess at 'home'. That or Taco Cabana or Taco Bell. All open late late late.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

malder0 said:


> Hi, My wife and I may have an opportuniy to move to Dubai. I may be getting a job there. MY wife has reservations as she believes women are poorly treated and are restricted from doing many things...From what I've rad the role of women in dubai is more involved now than before, can anyone give me the real picture?


I havent noticed any major differences. At least Westernized women seem to be able to do pretty much anything. Id heard horror stories as well before coming here but once youre here you realize its pretty similar to where you are. 

The only thing that my girlfriend is cautious about is us kissing or openly showing too much affection in public, which is annoying but doesnt stop us from being here. 

Her job asks her not to dress too "sexy", shes been warned about 4 times now about her tops which show a lot of cleavage, or her super high heels, which arent conservative enough I guess. Stuff like that, but its never been anything too serious, again. Just a warning to dress a bit more appropriate in the workplace.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

There is Taco bell in Deira City Centre food court for those who miss it... 

Its fine here. Particularly for western women .


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

malder0 said:


> Hi, My wife and I may have an opportuniy to move to Dubai. I may be getting a job there. MY wife has reservations as she believes women are poorly treated and are restricted from doing many things...From what I've rad the role of women in dubai is more involved now than before, can anyone give me the real picture?


AS a woman I much prefer the UAE to Italy and many other European countries. Apart from it being safer and generally being treated with a lot more respect, in the work place there are more opportunities and less discrimination.


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

There is Taco Bell at Mirdif City Centre as well. Although I wish there was Chipotle instead. Yummy! 
Your wife won't have any problems here, although it may take some time to get used to the stares of South Asians at first (but that's only is she finds herself walking alone in certain areas of Dubai).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought there was a rumour that a chipolte was coming?

And really, what is the use of a fast food place in a mall??? If I am going to be walking around, I am going to go have a decent meal and not eat fast food which only is for when you have no time and are on the run...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You should note that women from some ethnicities/countries are considered "available", and so they might face issues if they are walking alone in some parts of Dubai, nothing dangerous, just kerb crawlers...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You should note that women from some ethnicities/countries are considered "available", and so they might face issues if they are walking alone in some parts of Dubai, nothing dangerous, just kerb crawlers...


yeah i always get in trouble being turkish and all


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> You should note that women from some ethnicities/countries are considered "available", and so they might face issues if they are walking alone in some parts of Dubai, nothing dangerous, just kerb crawlers...


lol... "available"... are we still in 17th century?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> lol... "available"... are we still in 17th century?


depends on where you are i assume


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Alina B said:


> There is Taco Bell at Mirdif City Centre as well. Although I wish there was Chipotle instead. Yummy!
> Your wife won't have any problems here, although it may take some time to get used to the stares of South Asians at first (but that's only is she finds herself walking alone in certain areas of Dubai).


Oh man, Id love a Chipotle here in Dubai! 



jander13 said:


> yeah i always get in trouble being turkish and all


Ahh!!! So that was YOU I was whistling at from my Nissan?? Haha. Sorry I opted for the blonde one next to you instead!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Ahh!!! So that was YOU I was whistling at from my Nissan?? Haha. Sorry I opted for the blonde one next to you instead!


that was jynx


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Oh man, Id love a Chipotle here in Dubai!


Oh I would love Chipotle, Giordano's Pizza and Portillo's.....!!


----------



## shoeb (Oct 18, 2010)

need not to worry because you have to follow certain rules and you can enjoy your life there without and much struggle


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I really wish we had Chipotle, Cheesecake Factory and Red Lobster here !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do they have those places in Bangledash?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I really wish we had Chipotle, Cheesecake Factory and Red Lobster here !


OMG! Cheesecake Factory for the win! Yes!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you all realise that you have all veered off topic? The poor guy was wondering if the UAE is a safe and better place for his wife and here you lot are, talking about how much you miss Chipotle and the Cheesecake Factory from back home!

:focus:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They are from England but living in Saudi.... so he should move his wife here as it HAS to be better then saudi.


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

OMG did someone said Chipotle coming to town? I dont usually reply to posts, but this is a special occasion  ahhaha 

Beside the fact that Chipotle rock, as a single female I dont find Dubai to be hard for female.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dubai is a wonderful place for men n women alike. Pretty much safe for women to be out and about. Unlike other parts of UAE, Dubai is always live n kicking 24/7. Women can always find something or the other to do.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Women can always find something or the other to do.


like what kind of things?


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well women with a lot of free time on weekdays could go window shopping, henna designing at Old Town, beach, biking and if none of the above's suitable then therez the option of driving around town. Do a little bit of exploring, figure out new places to go with family n kids if you have one or friends if you don't. If even that doesnt help then train herself to drive in Dubai. Driving around here is like playing soccer, everyone is running towards the goal. Though they don't have the soccer ball and not realizing that they would not score. I have been training myself ever since. For those fortunate women who don't drive, you may start your driving lessons.

There's more. May be another time. In short what I really wanted to say is that women are not restricted around here and have more rights, freedom in comparison to men.


----------

